# Can anyone identify this painting or artist?



## Bce001 (Nov 21, 2020)

Hello, I’m new to the forum, however I’ve come across the attached oil painting from an old house clearance. The signature seems to either have worn or been removed from the lower right side. It’s oil, and a small date in the bottom left reads 1820 or 1830 or 1839- It’s too hard to make out clearly. I believe the painting may be of ‘Durdle Door’ on the south coast of the UK. There is an old label on the back which traces the purchase of the canvas to A LA PALLETTE D’OR - Rue Nationale, 15, A Tours. Though it could do with a professional clean, It really is a beautiful painting with terrific colours in the sky. Any insight on this would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks.


----------

